# NREMT Under 18



## Tyler Campbell (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have passed both my practical and cognitive exam, earning my Virginia EMT. However, I have not received any notification from NREMT regarding my status, other than a message saying congratulations for passing both exams. I know that the prerequisites for NREMT state the candidate must be 18 or older, I was just curious whether I will have to repeat the testing process or I will I receive my certification in the mail when I turn 18. I am currently 16 years old.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 28, 2016)

Your not even qualified to take the NREMT practical & written tests until your 18, so I think you may be mistaken. 

The written test you do in EMT school is typically completely separate then the actual national registry written exam, which is computer based and often takes place in testing centers.


----------



## Tyler Campbell (Jan 28, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Your not even qualified to take the NREMT practical & written tests until your 18, so I think you may be mistaken.
> 
> The written test you do in EMT school is typically completely separate then the actual national registry written exam, which is computer based and often takes place in testing centers.


In Virginia they allow anyone 16 or over to obtain state certification. I have received my card in the mail for that. The test I took was through NREMT, I had to call and schedule the test over the phone because they had to schedule my test a special way since I'm under 18. I have completed the NREMT cognitive testing through a Pearson Vue testing center. I have passed my practicals as well.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 28, 2016)

You should call NREMT to get an answer then. It's possible that they will administer the test since your state uses it to get their state card, but NREMT will not issue a card as their requirements are different.


----------



## Tyler Campbell (Jan 28, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> You should call NREMT to get an answer then. It's possible that they will administer the test since your state uses it to get their state card, but NREMT will not issue a card as their requirements are different.


Ok thanks!


----------



## Kent (Jan 30, 2016)

I myself took the NREMT below 18. What my instructors told me was that once you have completed your NREMT test and passed, you will receive the state certification but not your national. What will happen with the results is they will hold your scores until you're 18 for a fee of $40. I'm not sure what happens after that because I don't turn 18 until March 4th.


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 30, 2016)

Kent said:


> I myself took the NREMT below 18. What my instructors told me was that once you have completed your NREMT test and passed, you will receive the state certification but not your national. What will happen with the results is they will hold your scores until you're 18 for a fee of $40. I'm not sure what happens after that because I don't turn 18 until March 4th.


Maybe they changed it. 


When I took it....many years ago....there was a kid under 18 and he was not even able to apply to take the NREMT until he was 18.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 30, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> Maybe they changed it.
> 
> 
> When I took it....many years ago....there was a kid under 18 and he was not even able to apply to take the NREMT until he was 18.


These states that let kids be emts and use registry have it set so the minor takes registry but the scores.don't count for.Anything but their state. It's unfortunate. Well, unfortunate they let minors become emts anyway


----------



## COmedic17 (Jan 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> These states that let kids be emts and use registry have it set so the minor takes registry but the scores.don't count for.Anything but their state. It's unfortunate. Well, unfortunate they let minors become emts anyway


It's kind of scary.


----------

